# Work in Gibraltar and live in Spain



## joey_dm (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi there,

I received a job offer in Gibraltar which I accepted and I am going to start to work there from February 2013.
I understood that living in Gibraltar is quite expensive, so I will chose to live in Spain, because I was told that I could work in Gibraltar and pay taxes in Spain.
I heard that if I am paying my taxes in Spain I will also be eligible for applying to Spanish residence and me and my family will be automatically insured by the public health system.

Because I am not sure if what I heard is true, could you please let me know if I am paying my taxes in Spain:
- my wife will be insured by the public health system?
- children insured by the public health system?
- public kindergarten is free of charge, or does it cost anything? How much?

Assuming that I will choose my salary to be paid to a Spanish bank, do you know how to calculate my net salary if I will pay taxes in Spain?

Do you know how much is the average monthly utilities cost for a 3+1 flat?


Thanks!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

You have to pay Spanish social security to get health care in Spain, Nursery school is not free, the price seems to depend on where you are.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> You have to pay Spanish social security to get health care in Spain, Nursery school is not free, the price seems to depend on where you are.


But do you if you work in Gib?? Doesnt the S1 thing (or similar) come into play???? Thats why I held back on answering this one???? That said, from what I can gather the poster isnt from the UK - so does that still apply ????

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> But do you if you work in Gib?? Doesnt the S1 thing (or similar) come into play???? Thats why I held back on answering this one???? That said, from what I can gather the poster isnt from the UK - so does that still apply ????
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm not really sure, I understood that Gib healthcare was not free either. The way the Spanish feel about Gib one never knows!!


----------



## joey_dm (Dec 11, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> You have to pay Spanish social security to get health care in Spain, Nursery school is not free, the price seems to depend on where you are.



Thank you for your reply. So, do I still need to pay Spanish social security to get health care in Spain, even if I am paying all my taxes in Spain? 
Or I will have to pay it only for my wife and children?

Thanks again!


----------



## joey_dm (Dec 11, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> I'm not really sure, I understood that Gib healthcare was not free either. The way the Spanish feel about Gib one never knows!!


From what I understood is that if I pay my taxes in Gib, I get full health insurance and could become resident, etc. But if I live in Spain my family doesn't get nothing, no health insurance, no right for residence, etc.

So this is the reason why I asked how is it when I work in Gibraltar and pay my taxes in Spain. For instance, here in CZ, I pay taxes to state, I have residence (so I can register a car on my name) and my wife is automatically insured until the kids are 7 years old. And kids have the public insurance from state (which is more than decent) while I am working.

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joey_dm said:


> Thank you for your reply. So, do I still need to pay Spanish social security to get health care in Spain, even if I am paying all my taxes in Spain?
> Or I will have to pay it only for my wife and children?
> 
> Thanks again!


it works like CZ if you live & work in Spain - but Gib isn't part of Spain...........

I'm not at all sure that you can _choose _to pay tax & NI in Spain - I believe that you'll be taxed at source Gib 

if you're resident in Spain, you'll have to do a tax _declaration _- but that's a separate issue 

you have to be actually contributing in Spain to access healthcare here, as the others have said 

the S1 that jojo mentioned - that's a possibility for a couple of years *if you've been paying NI in the UK* - you need to contact the DWP about that - I'm pretty sure Gib is a separate entity as far as tax & NI are concerned


----------



## joey_dm (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you know what does actually mean to pay taxes in Spain? What does these taxes cover? These taxes don't cover the Spanish social security?

I know that when I pay something, I should obtain something instead. From what was written above I understood that I get nothing from Spain. So... if I don't get at least public health insurance for me and my family, what is the whole point for paying taxes in Spain? 

Thank you.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are paying taxes to pay for the infrastructure, defence, the was in Afghanistan, Politicians expenses and payments, police, fire etc. etc.


----------



## joey_dm (Dec 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> You are paying taxes to pay for the infrastructure, defence, the was in Afghanistan, Politicians expenses and payments, police, fire etc. etc.


Thank you for replying Hepa.
Well of course, I'll be paying for infrastructure, defense, politicians, roads, police, fire, etc. 

Do you know how could I and my family be insured in this case? Do I have to pay the Spanish social security to get the health insurance in Spain?

I heard about the S1 thing - what is this? Can someone explain me, please?

Thank you again.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are paying social security then you will get health care, otherwise you will have to take out private health insurance. This applies to most immigrants, the exceptions being E.U. pensioners.


----------



## joey_dm (Dec 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> If you are paying social security then you will get health care, otherwise you will have to take out private health insurance. This applies to most immigrants, the exceptions being E.U. pensioners.


Could you tell me please whether the social security is expensive? Do you know how much does it cost for an adult?
Does it have to be paid for children as well?

Thanks!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

joey_dm said:


> Could you tell me please whether the social security is expensive? Do you know how much does it cost for an adult?
> Does it have to be paid for children as well?
> 
> Thanks!


My friend who runs a business pays I think 250€ per employee per month, I believe a self employed person pays something similar. A person who lives in Spain and works in Gibraltar, I have no idea. 

Perhaps you should pose this question to your prospective employers, they surely must have knowledge of circumstances similar to yours.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joey_dm said:


> Could you tell me please whether the social security is expensive? Do you know how much does it cost for an adult?
> Does it have to be paid for children as well?
> 
> Thanks!


what hepa means is if you're paying 'national insurance' in Spain

if you were self employed here you'd be paying upwards of 260 € a month - or a % if you were in contracted employment - that would cover the entire family

that doesn't apply to you though, if you'll be working in Gib (as you know, it isn't Spain)

there is talk of a scheme whereby people can 'buy in' to state healthcare - but since the announcement of the plans a few months ago I've seen nothing - maybe someone else has

istr it was in the region of 60€ per person per month


the S1 is for pensioners or for people who have been paying NI in their home EU country (assuming that country has an agreement with Spain) - pensioners get healthcare for life, paid by the country which pays their pension, others get up to 2 years access to state healthcare in Spain

as you've been working in CZ (is that right?) you'd need to ask the relevant dept there


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi there 

As it was some years ago, if you work in Gibraltar you pay tax in Gibraltar, therefore you are covered medically in Gibraltar. Your family should also be covered by the Gib health system. Even though Spain and Gibraltar share differences they do have an agreement over tax payments. So for example if you became unemployed in Gib you are entitled (if you live in Spain) to go to the social security in Spain and claim unemployment benefit (after gaining your social security card) based on how many years tax you paid in Gib. This is how it was and as far as I know still is. Best thing to do in my experience is to go and talk to the Spanish social services and ask them how things stand today


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wiggytheone said:


> Hi there
> 
> As it was some years ago, if you work in Gibraltar you pay tax in Gibraltar, therefore you are covered medically in Gibraltar. Your family should also be covered by the Gib health system. Even though Spain and Gibraltar share differences they do have an agreement over tax payments. So for example if you became unemployed in Gib you are entitled (if you live in Spain) to go to the social security in Spain and claim unemployment benefit (after gaining your social security card) based on how many years tax you paid in Gib. This is how it was and as far as I know still is. Best thing to do in my experience is to go and talk to the Spanish social services and ask them how things stand today


ah yes - I forgot the other application of the S1............... if the 'breadwinner' is working in the UK for example, the supported family could be covered for healthcare in Spain with an S1 - logically, as jojo says, there would be the same agreement between Gib & Spain (since Gib is sort of British) 

There must be many in that situation - surely the OP's employer would know how it works


----------

